# Rat babies for adoption in Kent



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

These babies were only born on Friday but as I've already had some interest in them I thought I'd put a thread up and keep everyone updated on colours/ sexes as it happens.

There's a mix of roans and what we think will be champagnes but not entirely sure on that. Definitely some kind of red-eyed pale baby though!
First count tells me we have 8 boys and 6 girls.
4 boys and 2 girls have already been reserved so we have 4 boys and 4 girls requiring homes, roans and the red eye things.
I will only home out in pairs or groups of 4


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Thought I'd update this, official rats needing homes:



4 black berks, 4 red-eyed hooded/roan. All girls. Transport may be possible, just ask!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Individual shots of available does

Hi,

Could you add these individual photos of the babies on the thread please?

1


2


3


4


5


6


7


8


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

3 of the girls have a home lined up 
This includes number 1 but undecided on the other 2.
Unfortunately the adopter of 2 of the boys backed out so in total we have 5 girls and 2 boys looking for a home.

These babies are so friendly and lovely and deserve a lovely home where they'll be spoilt.

Here's the boys:

Drake:


Todd:


Drake and Todd:


Todd is a cheeky whatsit who plays sofa hide and seek with me every day:


Some general pics of the others, including the girls.


----------



## Reec (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi do you still have any does looking for homes?


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi,
I do have some girls yes, I have 5 looking for a home and they're ready to go as of today. 
I couldn't tell you which ones will be available as I have someone coming tomorrow to collect 3 girls but she doesn't know which ones yet!


----------



## Reec (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi thank you x if you let me know which ones you have left when they have been that would be great
Many thanks x


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I'll update this thread tomorrow once they've gone. Around about 3 o'clock I should think so keep an eye out then


----------



## Reec (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi my number is 07428732439 as im out near your area this afternoon and would be able to pick up 2 girls on my way home. Many thanks


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Well it doesn't really work like that. I need to talk to you a bit first and ask you a few questions. I don't think you have enough posts to use the PM function so if you want to email me on [email protected] so we can chat a bit first that'd be fab.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

4 girls went to a lovely home today 
All babies are now ready to go to new homes and we have three left. These will have to go as a trio, I won't split them even if you have other rats already.

We have 2 black berkshires





and a little patchy thing :lol: 


All 3 are lovely, lovely girls. Miss patchy (who we've been calling Pebbles) is very cheeky and is quickly earning herself the new name of Houdini!


----------

